# Linksys Router IP Address Change



## kenbarickman (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a Linksys WRT54G wireless-G router connected to a WinXP SP2 computer. The base address of the router is 192.168.1.1. My problem is that I have a Dell M6300 laptop running VMware that is using the same IP address as it's communication port (192.168.1.1) as the Linksys router. The Dell laptop connects at work and other ISPs with no problems. My problem is when I attempt to wireless or hardwire connect the laptop to my Linksys router, I do not get any communications. Is it possibly a communication collision between the Linksys router IP address and the VMware IP address?


----------



## AquariusFX (Aug 14, 2008)

You can try either change the router IP or set your dell laptop to receive ip automatically.
Make sure to enable DHCP on router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Change the base address of the router to 192.168.2.1 as *AquariusFX* suggests, it's the easiest way.


----------



## nathan6 (Mar 16, 2011)

kenbarickman said:


> I have a Linksys WRT54G wireless-G router connected to a WinXP SP2 computer. The base address of the router is 192.168.1.1. My problem is that I have a Dell M6300 laptop running VMware that is using the same IP address as it's communication port (192.168.1.1) as the Linksys router. The Dell laptop connects at work and other ISPs with no problems. My problem is when I attempt to wireless or hardwire connect the laptop to my Linksys router, I do not get any communications. Is it possibly a communication collision between the Linksys router IP address and the VMware IP address?


you can get the software here at How do I change my IP address? and you can use it ,if it is changed or not you can check it here at http://www.whoisxy.com/ - whoisxy.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, this is a 2008 Thread and it's time to Close this Thread.


----------

